# Power supply for cpu 8 + 4 pin on X570



## rally07sti (Oct 1, 2021)

Hey guys I'm new to PC building. So I have a ASrock X570PG PG Velocity.  My power supply is a corsair RM850 fully module.  My cpu is a Ryzen 9 5900x. My mother board has a 8 pin cpu power connector and a 4 pin as will. From what I've read if I understand it correctly. Is I use the 8 pin and the 4 pin both. I would like to plug it all in if that is they way it is supposed to go? Where does the 4 pin plug in to the power supply? Also my corsair power supply didn't come with a manual.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 1, 2021)

Corsair RM850 CP-9020056-EU User Manual - Page 1 of 9
					

RM850 - read user manual online or download in PDF format. Pages in total: 9.



					manualsbrain.com


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 1, 2021)

Are the power supply cables original?

Get a pic of the power supply jacks and the cables with connector ends, close up.

You need the EPS 12V and P4 connector hooked up as per your mothrrboard manual

Read this and pay attention to the end that goes into the psu (left end of cable image) and then the motherboard (right end of cable image)






						RM Series™ RM850 — 850 Watt 80 PLUS® Gold Certified Fully Modular PSU
					

CORSAIR RM Series fully modular power supplies deliver consistent 80 PLUS Gold efficient power to your PC, with virtually silent operation.




					www.corsair.com
				
























rally07sti said:


> Hey guys I'm new to PC building. So I have a ASrock X570PG PG Velocity.  My power supply is a corsair RM850 fully module.  My cpu is a Ryzen 9 5900x. My mother board has a 8 pin cpu power connector and a 4 pin as will. From what I've read if I understand it correctly. Is I use the 8 pin and the 4 pin both. I would like to plug it all in if that is they way it is supposed to go? Where does the 4 pin plug in to the power supply? Also my corsair power supply didn't come with a manual.


----------



## rally07sti (Oct 1, 2021)

It is brand new from newegg and I have a warning book but no manual, crazy.  Attached is a picture of the back of the power supply. The cables that are provided are.... (1) ATX 24 pin, (2) EPS/ATX 12v 8 pin 4+4, PCIe 8pin 6+2, (1) peripheral 4 pin, (3) Satan (4 sata)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 1, 2021)

Use 2 EPS 12V cables and connect 1 to the 8 pin (both connectors) and the other to the P4 4 pin (1 connector). On the psu use the jacks below the 24 pin atx.


----------



## rally07sti (Oct 1, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Use 2 EPS 12V cables and connect 1 to the 8 pin (both connectors) and the other to the P4 4 pin (1 connector). On the psu use the jacks below the 24 pin atx.


Hey I just watch the videos thanks so much!!! I think I have a good understanding but I would like to double check. Please see my attached photo for my layout for my power I wasn't sure about the graphics card so please correct me if that's incorrect. I haven't even got that far yet.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 2, 2021)

rally07sti said:


> Hey I just watch the videos thanks so much!!! I think I have a good understanding but I would like to double check. Please see my attached photo for my layout for my power I wasn't sure about the graphics card so please correct me if that's incorrect. I haven't even got that far yet.



Ok sorry for not being clear, use the 2 far right jacks under the 24 pin ATX jack for the EPS 12V and P4 connectivity


----------



## rally07sti (Oct 2, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ok sorry for not being clear, use the 2 far right jacks under the 24 pin ATX jack for the EPS 12V and P4 connectivity


Ok thank very much!!!  Is appreciate you taking the time to reply to all my questions.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 2, 2021)

rally07sti said:


> Ok thank very much!!!  Is appreciate you taking the time to reply to all my questions.


That's how I have my Seasonic X1250² setup, it keeps everything organized.


----------

